# Was I dreaming?



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

The kits coming out this year were suppose to be posted here right before Wonderfest. Was I wrong?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Maybe during and/or after?
Patience, young padawan...


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, but just a bit of patience.... we are reaching the moment, in a couple of hours everything will unravel , and then we will at last KNOW....

Easy for me to say, I will probably spend the week-end suspended to my puter until I KNOW :tongue::tongue::tongue:

Gaétan:wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Patience (is the) step-sister to wisdom". - Charlie Chan :dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...and "I wanna Know Right now" is her 4th cousin (once removed)...Mcdee
...and I'm with the cousin
Mcdee
ps...the Clubhouse is down, our only source of info is here and the UMA...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Antimatter said:


> The kits coming out this year were suppose to be posted here right before Wonderfest. Was I wrong?


yeah,go back to sleep.............


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

I find your lack of faith disturbing. :lol:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Patience, my pet" - me to my growling stomach while a BBQ is being lit.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

We need a report from Wonderfest.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> The kits coming out this year were suppose to be posted here right before Wonderfest. Was I wrong?


Your right...... But this weekend will make us all just melt with the
news we've all held our breath for.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> We need a report from Wonderfest.


We need pictures......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I have never been so excited about a release then I am about the J-2..... This is a life long dream for me.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: You guy's have made me so very happy....:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The 1st day of Wonderfest and people panic! Pass out the nerve pills,please!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Antimatter said:


> We need a report from Wonderfest.


 
Hmmmm... that gives me an IDEA! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> Hmmmm... that gives me an IDEA! :thumbsup:


Please.... Let us share......


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Go back to the main Moebius threads index page; SOMEBODY'S GOTTA HAVE A LAPTOP OVER THERE!!!!!!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> Go back to the main Moebius threads index page; SOMEBODY'S GOTTA HAVE A LAPTOP OVER THERE!!!!!!


I might be dim.... where is it????


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I was hoping one of our "representatives" would have a laptop over there, get onto HobbyTalk and report back to us what they were seeing.
I'm hoping they were just too amazed to get on-line during their dinner break.
Patience...patience...


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

I just got back home from WF ..a 3 hr drive in the rain but WF was amazing! No parking the place was packed! This was my first one and not my last for sure! As for kits coming out....... save your money that's all I will say!and save a lot!! :thumbsup:


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh one more thing J2 is all what you would expect and then some.


----------

